# lateral transfer / CS Question



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

I work as a full time SSPO for a college department. I am a vet and I have been through a full time MPTC sponsored police academy. I will be 31 when the next CS test comes out in a few months and I am wondering if some departments will overlook the age limit for vets or other applicants who are f/t academy certified, I have searched the threads and I can't find the info I am looking for. Do you have to have Civil Service status to do a lateral transfer? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Do you have to have Civil Service status to do a lateral transfer?


YEs, you would have to be working for a civil service PD already.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

mcpd704 said:


> I work as a full time SSPO for a college department. I am a vet and I have been through a full time MPTC sponsored police academy. I will be 31 when the next CS test comes out in a few months and I am wondering if some departments will overlook the age limit for vets or other applicants who are f/t academy certified, I have searched the threads and I can't find the info I am looking for. Do you have to have Civil Service status to do a lateral transfer? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


There are only a few with age limits, and i believe the ones who have limits it is 32 and under so you would be good anyways i believe.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

And as long as you're under 32 when you take the test, you good for the whole test. I took the test when I was 31 and got on BostonPD when I was 33 (2 years after I took the exam)..


----------



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

Everyone, thanks for answering my questions, I appreciate the help


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I know Taunton PD, the age limit is 32, but they do have the up to 4 years if you served in active duty, I don't know who else does it, Boston I believe does too


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

You know with the f/t academy you could lateral to a non-civ service department easily right? If you're just looking to get out of the college scene it's an idea and you can still take the cs exam and see what happens and go from there. Check leaps there's always towns looking for academy trained applicants. 
I see your location says norton. Just so you know even as a vet if you aren't a resident you only top the non resident list if you put down taunton. I would use norton as your residency if that's where you are. Your chances will probably be excellent providing they hire within the test score times.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

There are quite a few towns and cities that hire after 32 yoa as long as you pass the PAT test. I think you will still need to attend the full time municipal academy for most towns, for some reason some do not accept any other academy.


----------

